# I just started in ceramics



## The Dane (Jan 17, 2010)

A little background:
The knife laws in Denmark are retarded to say the least 
Total blede length 7,00cm, only folders without blade lock, and no onehanded operation. So basically only small Swiss army knifes :scowl:

One day 2 weeks ago i was tobogganing the world wide wait, i stumbeled upon a Canadian site specialicing in ceramic knifes.

http://www.ceramicknife.org/catalog1.html

I started out with 3 "Stanley" blades and 4 days later they arrived, in my Timberline they work perfect and the first one has yet to get the slightest blunt from cutting cardboard daily.

The quality blew me away and a EDC folder might be in order. Checking the site i fell in lowe with the Rigger, I like the inverted tanto point. Sadly it is to long for DK and thumbstud + bladelock was also in the way.

A PB to Phil the owner and he agreed to make me a custom. He ground the blade down to 7cm, removed the thumbstud and disabeled the bladelock. He even included a nylon sheath because he is worried i might hurt my privates while having the knife in my pocket without bladelock:thumbsup:
The best part is that the extra service was a freebe, way to go Phil!

Enough ramblings, now for some pics:






I love the flint arrow head logo






Heres the workhorse Timberline


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 18, 2010)

You can get ceramic razorblades? oo: I wonder if he could make some with a hole in the center to fit my old Craftsman cutter/scraper?

Do you have any idea how strong these blades are? Certainly they hold an edge well, but being pure ceramic instead of ceramic-coated, I wonder how much they can bend before they shatter.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 20, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Do you have any idea how strong these blades are? Certainly they hold an edge well, but being pure ceramic instead of ceramic-coated, I wonder how much they can bend before they shatter.



Ceramic blades don't bend much, but they don't shatter, either. Most twisting or prying done with blade just snaps it off. But for cutting, they are quite nice. 

Regards, 

Mark


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 20, 2010)

The Dane said:


> I started out with 3 "Stanley" blades ...


Now _that_ is a good idea.


----------



## bstrickler (Jan 20, 2010)

It's awesome that he legalized the blade for you at no extra cost, AND included a sheath, to protect yourself. That is great customer service!

I might have to get his ceramic pocket knife in the future. I hate having to pay someone to sharpen my knives when they go dull.

~Brian


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 21, 2010)

bstrickler said:


> I hate having to pay someone to sharpen my knives when they go dull.


I just bought a $5 portable sharpening stone. It's about as big as my pinky finger and it makes quick work of dull spots on blades.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 21, 2010)

I gotta say, the white ceramic knife certainly does look like it would make a nice addition to my small knife collection.


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for sharing this source for ceramic blades. :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jan 21, 2010)

How do you re-sharpen a ceramic blade - such as that pocket knife in first pic ?

A diamond stone ? Is a special sharpener available ?
.


----------



## NigelBond (Jan 21, 2010)

Not completely sure about this but i belive ceramic blades are sharpened with lasers and any sharpening with a stone you do will just make it dull. I got that from a cooking show on the food network.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, you use a diamond stone. He sells one on the site.

Well...one Rigger, two retractable razors, 3 Stanley razors, and a sharpening hone later...that was a quick hundred bucks out the door. :green: But when am I ever going to find ceramic razorblades again?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 23, 2010)

Dane, I have a question about the knife laws in Denmark.

The knife you bought has an exposed liner-lock. If the liner-lock is straightened so it doesn't automatically lock in place, you could hold the lock in the locked position with your fingers when you are gripping the handle. That way you could still have the protection of the knife not being able to close on your fingers as long as you are holding it, but it would be able to fold closed as soon as you let go. Is this still legal? It seems like it would be a reasonable compromise.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 24, 2010)

By definition any locked blade carried without proper cause (work, hunting, fishing, boyscouts etc.) is illegal.

The supreme court has just woted in two principal cases where "illegal" knifes were at the wrong place at the wrong time.
1 case: A Leatherman tool forgotten in the glovecompartment of a car = 7 days prison downed to $600 fine.
2 case: A 18 old guy working at a gas station cutting boxes for scrap keeps knife in sidepocket of driver side door. Picking up a friend at a disco 3am = 7 days prison downed to $600 fine.

If the lock only is functioning when pressed then who'll know? 

I just knew that more CPF'ers than me would fall into that money pit:lolsign:


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

The Dane said:


> By definition any locked blade carried without proper cause (work, hunting, fishing, boyscouts etc.) is illegal.


You're talking about the blade being locked open, right? :thinking: Why is that so bad?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 24, 2010)

TorchBoy, have you ever tried to stab someone with an unlocked folder? If you had, the answer would be obvious. 

I like the way you think, Dane. My only concern is whether the police would arrest you for having a knife that can be locked at all, even if only when you're holding the handle.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> TorchBoy, have you ever tried to stab someone with an unlocked folder? If you had, the answer would be obvious.


Ha! When I read that I immediately thought manilla folder (for filing), and the answer was "Um, no.  " But I'm into Swiss Army knives that don't lock and yet the blade seems to stay open even so. I don't think I'd find it hard to embed it in something politically correct - say, soft earth - and can't really see that it would make a serious amount of difference to a poor unloved individual who really wanted to hurt someone. But are boy scouts allowed them? Only when in uniform?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 26, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Ha! When I read that I immediately though manilla folder (for filing), and the answer was "Um, no.  " But I'm into Swiss Army knives that don't lock and yet the blade seems to stay open even so. I don't think I'd find it hard to embed it in something politically correct - say, soft earth - and can't really see that it would make a serious amount of difference to a poor unloved individual who really wanted to hurt someone one. *But are boy scouts allowed them? Only when in uniform?*


I was wondering that too. Do you have to carry your boy scout ID with you or something? Or can you only use a locking knife when you're actually doing something for a boy scout project?

Man, I never knew their were so many places in the world with knife laws that make no sense. It's better to guarantee I'll eventually injure myself with a knife that closes on my hand than to risk the chance that I might someday injure someone else with a knife that doesn't close easily? Okay.

This kind of logic was brought to you by the continent that invented round-tip table knives so people couldn't stab each other during dinner, but it was considered impolite to not have your sword with you, lest a lady's honour should go undefended.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 26, 2010)

A little history to illustrate how some laws in Denmark come about.
In the late 80's a serious revision of the veapons law was over due. No more shotguns without license and no more carrying big knifes (and a lot more bull). A comite regulating the knifepart was in motion and in essence the supreme judge said that he couldent care less of what they found out, as long as he could keep his SAK and insedently it had a blade of 7cm.

The major problem is that an intire population suffers because of a few criminals that couldent care less about legality anyway. The criminals here has now mowed along from knifes to guns from east europe. The chicken way! To stab a man you need to be so close that he has a fair chance of defending him self.
I think that most of the retards here has had their guntraning in Lebanon. 30 rounds from a semiauto and all that they can hit is air, buildings and pavement. 106 gunrelated insidents last year and only 6 dead/wounded in Copenhagen.

In Norway they banned knifes totally and the number of kniferelated insidents was downed 40%. Talk about a law that dont work $h!t.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 26, 2010)

The Dane said:


> I think that most of the retards here has had their guntraning in Lebanon. 30 rounds from a semiauto and all that they can hit is air, buildings and pavement.


Most of the bad guys in American movies must have got their gun training from the same place.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 26, 2010)

reminds me of that scene in pulp fiction 

On a side note, I acquired a leatherman that locked, and I thought it was sweet that all the tools don't come after my knuckles when I'm trying to screw something in or pry at something. After reading this thread, though, I discover that this thing is a big time liability! So, am I allowed to have this in my residence in the US? and apparently I'm not allowed to take it anywhere? (how would one buy these, then, if they can't take them in cars?)


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 26, 2010)

I worked in Tennessee for a couple of years, and based on what I saw of the cops there, you would pretty much have to use the knife to attach your business card to someone's chest before the cops would pay attention to you.

I had a girlfriend in Virginia at the time, and I used to visit her every weekend. The speed limit on Interstate 40 was 70mph. Basically, when I got on Interstate 40, I pressed the gas pedal all the way to the floor, and when I got to the VA border, I slowed down. I usually passed at least one Tennessee state police car each time I drove to VA. That should tell you something about how much they cared about the letter of the law.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I know what they think about the letter of the law. Half the cops down here should be thrown in jail for corruption. The judges, though, they HAVE to be about the letter of the law. They can't get away with corruption as easily as some punk crooked cop. I just want to be able to explain why I should not be punished for owning a leatherman if I ever get in trouble on accident. This whole locking blade thing worries me because it seems like another one of those gray areas that power-trip cops like to take advantage of, and I'm tired of that.

Disclaimer, I feel, is necessary. I am not saying all TN cops are bad.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> After reading this thread, though, I discover that this thing is a big time liability! So, am I allowed to have this in my residence in the US? and apparently I'm not allowed to take it anywhere? (how would one buy these, then, if they can't take them in cars?)


Weren't we talking about _Danish_ knife laws?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 27, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Weren't we talking about _Danish_ knife laws?


Yes. Attention all: Check local knife laws and follow them, or put up with the trouble failure to comply will bring. Our Danes can't use locking knives, we US folk can. So far.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 30, 2010)

They banned all knives in Norway? Apparently their government is modeling itself after feudal Japan. Very nice. I guess I won't be visiting Norway anytime soon -- or ever.

In other news, my ceramic Stanley razors, breakaway razorblades, and Rigger knife arrived today. Oh. My. God are they sharp. I opened the knife and rested the blade on a block of open-cell foam and slid it back and forth, and just the weight of the blade made it cut through the foam like air.

It's deceptive too, because the edge doesn't pull on your skin like steel does. They should make hypodermic needles out of this stuff.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad you like your ceramics too :thumbsup:

Yeah Norway is silly, no knifes but they can have semi and full autos and silencers too :thinking:


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 1, 2010)

Harder to conceal, perhaps. Or maybe they just haven't bothered to make a law controlling guns yet.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 1, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Weren't we talking about _Danish_ knife laws?



Happy-happy joy-joy, I should have checked where the OP was from >.<

Well, I got some asking around to do then.


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, sucks about the knives, i just think its funny in the US how i can carry my handgun most any where with my CCW but yet they wont allow you to conceal a fixed blade knife even with a CCW


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's because you can kill someone silently with a knife. Try carrying a gun with a silencer on it and see how far you get.


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 19, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because you can kill someone silently with a knife. Try carrying a gun with a silencer on it and see how far you get.



Very true, but i can kill them just the same with my SOG folder, and its the principal of the matter really, i mean they trust you with a firearm but not a knife. Hmmmm :thinking:


----------



## LukeA (Feb 20, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because you can kill someone silently with a knife. Try carrying a gun with a silencer on it and see how far you get.



Um what? To "kill someone silently with a knife" is first degree murder pretty much anywhere. Also, silencers are perfectly legal to own and use in 46 (IIRC) states, and they're not silent by any stretch of the imagination, no matter what the video games tell you. 

CCW laws vary by state. In my state, the LTCF (License To Carry Firearms) naturally does not apply to knife carry, and you can carry pretty much anything you want, provided you're not violating any local ordinance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 21, 2010)

The Dane said:


> A little history to illustrate how some laws in Denmark come about.
> In the late 80's a serious revision of the veapons law was over due. No more shotguns without license and no more carrying big knifes (and a lot more bull). A comite regulating the knifepart was in motion and in essence the supreme judge said that he couldent care less of what they found out, as long as he could keep his SAK and insedently it had a blade of 7cm.
> 
> The major problem is that an intire population suffers because of a few criminals that couldent care less about legality anyway. The criminals here has now mowed along from knifes to guns from east europe. The chicken way! To stab a man you need to be so close that he has a fair chance of defending him self.
> ...


 
American, but Dane on one side and you are describing America. It saddens me to see what has happened in Denmark. Liberalism/"Progressivism" has dealt a death blow to the Reasonalble Man Standard, just as it has in America.

Very interesting also that most of the violence in Denmark has been imported, with an accompanying slide to the left...

Pursuit of political power is why you can not carry a gentlemen's linerlock legally in Denmark from one of many outstanding Scandi makers. 

That is past sad.

Hope- n- change is the death's knell to common sense, trumpet roar for inflated taxes and restricted personal liberty for that "Reasonalble Man" who can no longer be trusted by the state...to say, buy a laser pointer from China or to adopt knife laws that make nearly everthing but a pair of fingernail clippers (with a file attached) a felony.

California is not so far from Danmark....


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2010)

LukeA said:


> Um what? To "kill someone silently with a knife" is first degree murder pretty much anywhere. Also, silencers are perfectly legal to own and use in 46 (IIRC) states, and they're not silent by any stretch of the imagination, no matter what the video games tell you.
> 
> CCW laws vary by state. In my state, the LTCF (License To Carry Firearms) naturally does not apply to knife carry, and you can carry pretty much anything you want, provided you're not violating any local ordinance.


You missed my point. I dunno how things are where you are, but where I live, if anyone hears gunshots, the cops get called instantly. With a knife, provided you know what you're doing, you can kill someone without making anywhere near that much noise, meaning the cops might not find out for hours, by which point the victim would be extremely dead.

And yes, I know silencers aren't silent. I'm an Army brat; I've shot a gun once or twice in my life, and there might have been a silencer involved one of those times.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 22, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Hope- n- change is the death's knell to common sense, trumpet roar for inflated taxes and restricted personal liberty for that "Reasonalble Man" who can no longer be trusted by the state...to say, buy a laser pointer from China or to adopt knife laws that make nearly everthing but a pair of fingernail clippers (with a file attached) a felony.


How about we keep politics out of this discussion, before I feel compelled to tell you how full of neocon crap you are?


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 23, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> How about we keep politics out of this discussion, before I feel compelled to tell you how full of neocon crap you are?


 

I don't know what a neocon is but I know an [email protected]@hat when I see one and I don't have a picture of Jesus or George Bush in my living room over a potted plastic plant.

When we hear gun fire around here it's usually a neighbor plinking or maybe shooting skeet in his backyard...or a feral cat. Crime is not a problem here, but I get the point about gunfire. You tough guys livin in da hood n all know to duck & cover & call the cops.

Not an army brat and don't think you know any more about firearms than you do anything else.

Fact is, I think you made the Army brat stuff up too....


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't live in da hood, I live in da _suburbs_, dawg. :ironic: Regardless, if someone opens fire around here, it's _not_ because they're popping empty Miller cans off their deck railing.

I'd post a picture of my Italian birth certificate and my US Army CBA, but you'd probably think I'm faking those too, and you strike me as the sort of person who "sticks to their guns", so it would be a waste of time anyway. So I tell you what: you keep growing corn, and I'll keep advising our armed forces on how to secure their installation perimeters, mkay?


----------



## LukeA (Feb 23, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> You missed my point. I dunno how things are where you are, but where I live, if anyone hears gunshots, the cops get called instantly. With a knife, provided you know what you're doing, you can kill someone without making anywhere near that much noise, meaning the cops might not find out for hours, by which point the victim would be extremely dead.
> 
> And yes, I know silencers aren't silent. I'm an Army brat; I've shot a gun once or twice in my life, and there might have been a silencer involved one of those times.



I didn't miss your point at all. You said a knife is better for a brutal murder than a concealed firearm. MY point is that the previously mentioned fact is totally irrelevant to modern society.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 13, 2010)

So it's been a couple of months, how are these ceramic blades working out? Easy to break / chip? Or are they Ok? Post up your info & comments!

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## Linger (Mar 14, 2010)

good call, I've been watching this too. I'll probably opt in.
The diamond dust coated credit card sharpener looks hot, decent price especially for the convinience and portability of it. I'll probably opt for a blade but the main reason for my pending order is the sharpener.


----------



## The Dane (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine holds up great :twothumbs
As a EDC it cuts boxes, string, strip wires etc.
A thing i have learned: It tarnished badly cutting alu cans, but simple green and a scotch brite returned it to new.
Eventually it will dull, but with a 220 grit diamond wheel on my benchgrinder i forsee no problem.


----------



## coors (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had mine for 2-3 weeks, now, and it has survived all that I've thrown at with apparently no chipping of the blade whatsoever (examined with a powerful loupe). I use it for vegetable chores mostly and peeling potatoes and cutting them into jumbo fries seems to be it's most frequent usage, but it's also been used for opening packages and mail, as well as other projects as they arise.
I also ordered a cheap ceramic folder from DealExtreme (top knife in photo) at the same time that I ordered the ceramic.org knife, to compare and see if the $54.95us ceramic.org knife (inc. shipping) would be noticably better than a $16.05us (inc. shipping) ceramic folder. 
I actually like the fit and finish of the DX knife better. I also like the way the DX knife feels in use as it's a little larger and fits my fairly large hand better. The wood scales also keeping it from slipping around in my hand. The ceramic.org is a bit more slippery and I find myself being much more careful while using it than I am with the DX. 
However, the blade of the ceramic.org is sharper and may well be of a better quality ceramic material or manufacturing process. The ceramic.org blade is pure white while the DX blade is yellowish (reminds me of an aged ivory piano key).
I ordered a titanium lowrider clip for the ceramic.org knife but theres no place to fit that one, so I'm planning to buy my own titanium sheet (.050) and make a custom clip for this knife. I'll try to remember to post a photo after I make and install the clip.
As for sharpening, I'm looking at both of the Kyocera diamond sharpeners. One is electric (around $100 shipped) and the other is manual (around $40 shipped). I'll try to remember to write about my experiences with these, after I use them.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 15, 2010)

coors said:


> I've had mine for 2-3 weeks, now, and it has survived all that I've thrown at with apparently no chipping of the blade whatsoever (examined with a powerful loupe). I use it for vegetable chores mostly and peeling potatoes and cutting them into jumbo fries seems to be it's most frequent usage, but it's also been used for opening packages and mail, as well as other projects as they arise.
> I also ordered a cheap ceramic folder from DealExtreme (top knife in photo) at the same time that I ordered the ceramic.org knife, to compare and see if the $54.95us ceramic.org knife (inc. shipping) would be noticably better than a $16.05us (inc. shipping) ceramic folder.
> I actually like the fit and finish of the DX knife better. I also like the way the DX knife feels in use as it's a little larger and fits my fairly large hand better. The wood scales also keeping it from slipping around in my hand. The ceramic.org is a bit more slippery and I find myself being much more careful while using it than I am with the DX.
> However, the blade of the ceramic.org is sharper and may well be of a better quality ceramic material or manufacturing process. The ceramic.org blade is pure white while the DX blade is yellowish (reminds me of an aged ivory piano key).
> ...


 

Yes yes, please do follow upwith us and let us know how both knives stack up after a bit more time, how the clip turns out (more pics) and the sharpeners.

Thanks!

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## coors (Mar 25, 2010)

The piece of titanium that I ordered came, for making a custom low-rider clip, as well as the countersunk/flat-top screws, tap and countersink. Unfortunately, I ordered the wrong screw size so I have to wait for the right ones, now. 
When I took the ceramic.org knife (Rigger) apart I decided to use Nanolube to lubricate the ceramic to stainless contact points. Nanolube is supposed to imbed the surface of anything that it's applied to with a layer of diamonds, so I thought it the best solution for offsetting the hardness variance between these two dissimilar materials. I've been opening and closing the lubricated knife for about 30 mins., now. Even though I tightened the pivot a bit more than it was before disassembly, it has smoothed out very nicely. Particularly where the linerlock drops below the blade when it's fully opened.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 25, 2010)

A lube made with diamonds sounds like an oxymoron. Is it for real, and how would it work?


----------



## coors (Mar 26, 2010)

After over 24 hours since applying the Nanolube I washed off the carrier-oil with hot water, dishwashing soap and a toothbrush, so that I can use the knife on vegetables again (the carrier oil seems to be regular motor oil... smells like it anyway, to me). I also wanted to see if the new "embeded diamonds", alone, would stop the wearing away of the metal post, located on the underside of the spring liner-lock. I had lubed both the post and the entire ceramic surface that the post traveled along, generously. While washing away the carrier-oil I removed all previous traces of this posts abrasion, on the ceramic surface, then I opened and closed the blade continuously for several minutes. The above photo shows the result.
In my opinion, the wear is exactly the same as before the Nanolube treatment. Disappointing, for me.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 26, 2010)

Even without your disappointing result it seems to me that any lubrication would be from the carrier oil, not from the diamonds. It's also hard to imagine that varied surfaces would be imbedded with diamonds similarly... and why?


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 26, 2010)

coors said:


> After over 24 hours since applying the Nanolube I washed off the carrier-oil with hot water, dishwashing soap and a toothbrush, so that I can use the knife on vegetables again (the carrier oil seems to be regular motor oil... smells like it anyway, to me). I also wanted to see if the new "embeded diamonds", alone, would stop the wearing away of the metal post, located on the underside of the spring liner-lock. I had lubed both the post and the entire ceramic surface that the post traveled along, generously. While washing away the carrier-oil I removed all previous traces of this posts abrasion, on the ceramic surface, then I opened and closed the blade continuously for several minutes. The above photo shows the result.
> In my opinion, the wear is exactly the same as before the Nanolube treatment. Disappointing, for me.


 
Please don’t take this the wrong way because I absolutely don’t mean this to sound condescending at all, but the technical answer to this would require a masters in chemical engineering with a minor in metallurgy. In lay terms, no lubricant will 100% stop dynamic / static friction. Reduce it sure, and to the extent of the reduction? That is the great race in lube chemical development.

So in this case, we have a dissimilar material contact situation. The ceramic is much much harder than the liner alloy it is in contact with and the ceramic is white in color (compounds the perceived appearance of wear / material transfer). It is perfectly normal to have discoloration and there is now way to stop it unless you have zero contact (air or magnetic cushion) the extent of the wear / friction reduction can only be judged over time and use. Also, did you lube / treat the liner lock side ? I wouldn’t be disappointed at all….. just yet. 

I am going to be doing some lube related reviews and testing in the lube thread shortly so watch out for that.

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## coors (Mar 27, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Even without your disappointing result it seems to me that any lubrication would be from the carrier oil, not from the diamonds. It's also hard to imagine that varied surfaces would be imbedded with diamonds similarly... and why?



I'm really not qualified to answer your questions. I'd just simply quote from the Nanolube website info, which I can't verify as either truth or fiction. Here's the link to the owner's site, whom I purchased from: http://www.diamondlube.com/


----------



## coors (Mar 27, 2010)

Cpt. Thomas said:


> Please don’t take this the wrong way because I absolutely don’t mean this to sound condescending at all, but the technical answer to this would require a masters in chemical engineering with a minor in metallurgy. In lay terms, no lubricant will 100% stop dynamic / static friction. Reduce it sure, and to the extent of the reduction? That is the great race in lube chemical development.
> 
> So in this case, we have a dissimilar material contact situation. The ceramic is much much harder than the liner alloy it is in contact with and the ceramic is white in color (compounds the perceived appearance of wear / material transfer). It is perfectly normal to have discoloration and there is now way to stop it unless you have zero contact (air or magnetic cushion) the extent of the wear / friction reduction can only be judged over time and use. Also, did you lube / treat the liner lock side ? I wouldn’t be disappointed at all….. just yet.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your input here, Cpt. Thomas. It put some things into proper perspective, for me. Yes, I agree that my expectations were a bit unrealistic, now. Could you please provide a link to the "lube thread" that you'd mentioned, so that we can follow it too ?! 
I really do find myself wishing that the Nanolube product would also be made in a food-industry form like "Super-Lube" which is based on Teflon lubricity instead of non-detonation nanodiamonds: 






Yes, I had lubed the pivot bearing, friction pin/post (which is non-stainless, and after 3 weeks of sink washings and no oiling it's orange colored oxidation heavily fouled the area surrounding itself and all around the detent that's drilled in the ceramic blade) and the leading edge of the side-lock spring:






I wiped all surfaces of the ceramic to steel contact areas and relubed, again, with the Nanolube and am planning to cycle the blade (open and close = cycle) many times over the next 3-days, hopefully to build on the "previous layer" of nanodiamonds. I'll try to update, if I find anything noteworthy.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 27, 2010)

The lube thread is here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242414

What are you thoughts on the Super Lube. I have some coming and it will be included in my tests.

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 28, 2010)

Interesting concept. Sounds like this nano-diamond stuff likes being hot.



> The friction coefficient of the nano-diamond is very low at 200 °C when the test load is not more than 20 N. ... The nano-diamond modified by dimer ester possesses excellent antiwear and friction reducing performance at 500 °C and load 500 N.



Maybe if you whip open your knife really quickly it'll get to 200°C and make a difference. JK. I'd personally go for graphite instead, but that would mark your blade even more.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 29, 2010)

I came up with a different solution: I ground the nub off the liner-lock, because I didn't like how it focused the liner's pressure on a single point of contact, and how it had to bump up over the edge of the blade when closing. (I demand _smooth_ action from my knives.) Since removing the nub, and polishing the inner surface of the liner, the knife is much smoother to open, though not wear-free (and it never will be).

I lubricate my knife, as with all my knives and bike parts, with Tri-Flow oil. Never found anything better for the job.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmmm.. doesn't that "nub" that you ground off engage the hole in the blade and serve to help hold the blade in the closed position, hence preventing accidential opening?

Capt. Thomas


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 30, 2010)

In theory yes, in practice no; I've never had a problem with it opening accidentally anyway. I just tighten the main pivot until the blade doesn't wiggle at all, and then I lock it in place with a drop of superglue, which is usually also enough to keep it from flipping open on accident. Besides, I feel much more comfortable operating a knife one-handed if it doesn't have something that I have to build up pressure to overcome before it starts moving, because that's how blades get closed on fingers -- or at least, that's how they get closed on MY fingers. These ceramic blades are so sharp they don't even pull on your skin while they're slicing you open, so I'm extra concerned about smooth operation with this knife.


----------



## coors (Mar 30, 2010)

Cpt. Thomas said:


> The lube thread is here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/242414



Thank you, for the link.



> What are you thoughts on the Super Lube. I have some coming and it will be included in my tests.



I have not used the Super Lube oil for over a year. I bought it for using on my road-bicycle chain. It's too tacky and picks up road-grit to readily. I switched to Break-Free, cut 50% with kerosene. I use Super Lube grease on my flashlights, both anodized threads and non-anodized threads. I like it, a lot.


----------



## coors (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been working on the titanium clip, a little:











Here, it's pretty much finished. It carries very nicely, now, when clipped to my pant's pocket:











After washing away all of the Nanolube I reassembled using the food grade Super-Lube, with Teflon. With Nanolube, the blade was cycled 1000's of times. I've no intention of applying any more of the regular Nanolube product to this knife again, as this knife's primary use is for food.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics coors. Dead on looks like what I'm doing to several knives in my collection. I ordered the Ti, just waiting for it to show up. I bent some mock ups out of soft coper so I could move them around and see what I like. Yours is maybe a bit better than mine for this Rigger though :thumbsup:

Cpt. thomas


----------



## coors (Apr 10, 2010)

I found this video, today, of the Kyocera manual diamond sharpener, for ceramic blades : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyuFpct4JY 
This diamond sharpener, for ceramic blades, in no longer manufactured as it has been superceded by Kyocera's 2010 electric (AA's) model: http://tinyurl.com/y7ltseb

*Update* Received my Kyocera DS-20 manual sharpener, today, and the blade profiles of both of my ceramic folding knives are all wrong for this sharpener, as the diamonds can't get to the blade's working edge. Am planning to reprofile the less expensive DX-purchased knife, first, then will try to sharpen, again.


----------



## coors (May 1, 2010)

Since I've started sharpening this Dealextreme ceramic folder I have completely neglected the "rigger". I was going to perfectly flatten the surface of a grinding wheel and then glue some wet/dry paper around it's circumference, to reprofile the ceramic blade, but instead have been just using the Kyocera DS-20 diamond sharpener, to reprofile. It is getting rediculously sharp. The trade off though is that the leading edge is now very thin and will undoubtedly be much more fragile. I'm thinking that shouldn't pose a problem if I just use this knife, henceforth, in the kitchen only. I don't think that I want to make the "rigger" into a dedicated kitchen knife, just yet, so I'll probably keep researching ceramic knife blade sharpening to see if I can find a suitable method to keep it's inherent edge toughness.






Concerning the Kyocera DS-20 sharpener, I really can not recommend it, as it has some serious design faults, in my opinion (and probably in the opinion of others as it's been discontinued and superceded by an electic model with embedded diamond rotary wheels). In the image above I have removed the upper handle/blade-guide portion from the base that holds the 4x diamond plates. The main design fault is that no matter which way you draw the ceramic blade through the diamond plates, 3/4" of the rear, right hand side of the blade will never come in contact with a diamond plate. 






By removing one of the outer most plates, now the entire edge can be sharpened by alternating the direction that the blade is drawn through the diamond plates. This can only be done with the top, handle/blade guide, removed from the base. This means that you'll have to pay particular attention to keeping the blade straight as you draw it.


----------



## divine (May 18, 2010)

I have a question.

How sharp do your ceramic blades get? I think it is the nature of ceramic, but nothing I have gets shaving sharp. I expected the razor blades to come very sharp, but they are slightly less sharp than metal blades or other knives. 

They cut very well and work excellent, just a little different.

Thanks.


----------



## ErickThakrar (May 22, 2010)

The edge angles are different in a ceramic blade. If you made the angles as flat as you can on steel, they would chip out a lot. Instead, you use the incredibly lubricity and the hardness of the ceramic as the primary strength of the tool. It also doesn't have the carbide structure that you get in steel, so again it does cut differently. 
They will almost never be shaving sharp, but they will cut, cut well and cut for a long time before needing sharpening. Sharpening, you can do with a diamond hone.


----------



## coors (Aug 5, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted about my 2x ceramic bladed knives, so here's an update. The Rigger has seen hardly any use, compared to the DX ceramic. The wood scales give that "just right" feel that I desire, when preparing my food. Even with the minimal use, I've managed to knock a total of 7 very tiny chips into the Rigger's blade edge. Actually, one of the chips is at the tip. Its the size of a very small grain of sand, but sure didn't make me feel very good about life when I did it. These chips are not the result of use, but rather misuse as I would knock the blade edge into the side of the sink's faucet or into the side of a pan or ceramic bowl, etc. Some people should just not be allowed to own a ceramic bladed knife!
Since I don't really use the Rigger anymore I've contemplated trying to sell it, but that may not happen as no one may be interested due to the micro-chips. Since I made the titanium clip that it wears, I suppose in some small way that it qualifies as a custom. If I list it, should I list it over at Marketplace or should I list it here, on Custom Forge? If someone knows, please reply, here.


----------



## smflorkey (Aug 6, 2010)

coors said:


> Even with the minimal use, I've managed to knock a total of 7 very tiny chips into the Rigger's blade edge. Actually, one of the chips is at the tip. Its the size of a very small grain of sand, but sure didn't make me feel very good about life when I did it. These chips are not the result of use, but rather misuse as I would knock the blade edge into the side of the sink's faucet or into the side of a pan or ceramic bowl, etc...


Thanks for the update. Some of us have to learn the hard way; don't feel too bad about this lesson. I imagine those chips can be worked out with diamond 'stones' like DMT.


coors said:


> Since I don't really use the Rigger anymore I've contemplated trying to sell it, but that may not happen as no one may be interested due to the micro-chips. Since I made the titanium clip that it wears, I suppose in some small way that it qualifies as a custom. If I list it, should I list it over at Marketplace or should I list it here, on Custom Forge? If someone knows, please reply, here.


I haven't read the forum rules lately, but I think Greta and her moderators would far prefer you create a proper sale thread. And I would interested in buying your knife -- chips, clip and all -- assuming the price agrees with the depth of my pocket when the sale thread goes up. I have a DMT Aligner so I should be able to fix it.

Regards, 
Steve


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 21, 2011)

mrartillery said:


> Wow, sucks about the knives, i just think its funny in the US how i can carry my handgun most any where with my CCW but yet they wont allow you to conceal a fixed blade knife even with a CCW


 
Indiana allows me to carry a gun and knives concealed or unconcealed...only exception is that it cannot be used in a threatening manner and you cannot have an automatic knife. Size and wither it's fix blades or not doesn't matter here...


----------

